# 3-way switch in old home I'm stumped.



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

get one of the journeymen at work to show you how to wire a 3way


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

I am in Seattle too what company are you with?


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

H/O must have run the wires..


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

There is not enough info. I can assume but am not sure I would be correct.

There are many possiblities and all that I think of there is still extra wires.

Questions

Do the 14/2 wire cables in the first box go to the other switch box? If not where do they go. 

Where is the feed-- is it in the 14/3 cable?

Where do the 14/2 nm cables in the second switch go if they don't go to the first box?


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Ohm all the wires out, and identify them. Which is feed, which goes to light,etc. then proceed as normal. You should end up with one wire in each switch box that is unused.

The H.O. must have run out of three conductor wire, when he was doing what he should'nt have been doing.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Why are you all blaming the HO? I have seen worse crap done by electricians.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Maybe the electrician ran out of three wire.... You are right ... can't blame the H.O. all the time, just most times !!! :laughing:


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Should be three wire between switches and a two wire going to fixture box if it contains a steady feed ...or two two wires (one from feed one to fixture box. to the switch boxes.)

Unless there is now a rule that you cant used the white wire as a switch feed..

Why two two wire between switch boxes? I must assume it was to avoid useing the white as a feed..

Why a three wire going to the fixture box? No idea.. Unless it was once again to avoid using a white wire as feed..


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

Toronto Sparky said:


> Should be three wire between switches and a two wire going to fixture box if it contains a steady feed ...or two two wires (one from feed one to fixture box. to the switch boxes.)
> 
> Unless there is now a rule that you cant used the white wire as a switch feed..
> 
> ...




Could be carrying a switched wire (red) and a constant hot (black) to light fixture box.


----------



## nikolongdong (Jun 8, 2010)

*3way switch*

all you need to do is hook up your comon to hot. the run all your neutral to the fixtures.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

nikolongdong said:


> all you need to do is hook up your comon to hot. the run all your neutral to the fixtures.


Yeah and don't connect any of the other wires.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Electric Al said:


> The H.O. must have run out of three conductor wire, when he was doing what he should'nt have been doing.


 While I agree it's hackey to run two 2-conductors in place of one 3-conductor, I'm 97% sure that it's code compliant when you use Romex...

-John


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Big John said:


> While I agree it's hackey to run two 2-conductors in place of one 3-conductor, I'm 97% sure that it's code compliant when you use Romex...
> 
> -John


You can be 100% sure-- art. 300.3(B)(3). However, it will create a high electromagnetic field that is generally not wanted.


----------



## danickstr (Mar 21, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> You can be 100% sure-- art. 300.3(B)(3). However, it will create a high electromagnetic field that is generally not wanted.


Only if they take different paths through the framing, right?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

samao88 said:


> I'm an apprentice and I have never ran into this type of problem. Its a 3-way. One end has 2 14-2's with one of the nuetrals capped of. The other side has a 14-3 and to other 14-2 's . How would I make it up. I tried but when one of the switches are down(the 14-3 side) the other side doesn't work at all unless the switch with the 14-3 in it is flipped up.


FIND THE GRAND MASTER JUNCTION BOX, YOU'LL BE SURE TO FIND A CAN OF WORMS. I CAME ACROSS A HOUSE IN THE POCONO'S WIRED LIKE THAT YEARS BACK, ALL TWO WIRE. NOT ONE PIECE OF THREE WIRE. i CAN JUST SAY THAT WAS ONE CHEAP C-CKSUCKER WHO WIRED THAT PLACE.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

here the tip I belive it will snag most of the time the 2.5mm² twinner { 14-2 NM for ya guys } with two conductor useally used for shuttle { traveler } while the other 2.5mm² twinner with netrual capped off that is a common conductor however it can be switched around depending on the confertion it will be used.

myself I am not too crazy to use double twinner for shuttle set up normally use triple { 14 or 12 -3 NM } cable for two way { three ways } switch operation.

Merci.
Marc


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

frenchelectrican said:


> here the tip I belive it will snag most of the time the 2.5mm² twinner { 14-2 NM for ya guys } with two conductor useally used for shuttle { traveler } while the other 2.5mm² twinner with netrual capped off that is a common conductor however it can be switched around depending on the confertion it will be used.
> 
> myself I am not too crazy to use double twinner for shuttle set up normally use triple { 14 or 12 -3 NM } cable for two way { three ways } switch operation.
> 
> ...


 Using 2 2wire cables for the 3 way switches should not be accepted. It is confusing. And please do not refer to 3 way switches as 2 way at any time.

I M O 2 way should only refer to ON / OFF. Most people are confused enough. Then you have 4 ways.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> FIND THE GRAND MASTER JUNCTION BOX, YOU'LL BE SURE TO FIND A CAN OF WORMS. I CAME ACROSS A HOUSE IN THE POCONO'S WIRED LIKE THAT YEARS BACK, ALL TWO WIRE. NOT ONE PIECE OF THREE WIRE. i CAN JUST SAY THAT WAS ONE CHEAP C-CKSUCKER WHO WIRED THAT PLACE.


 

Many old houses here were wired that way. Has more to do with the way the old guys were taught to wire 3 ways than with being cheap.


----------

